# money



## bet (Apr 21, 2007)

how much do u charge for a tree removeal because i want to be come self employed :jawdrop:


----------



## Climb020 (Apr 21, 2007)

If you looking for information 1st on how to spike a tree my advice would be to actually get a few years under your belt and not be a hack and actually know what you are doing before you can even but a dollar amount to your service.


----------



## younggun (Apr 21, 2007)

do a search, should find plenty no how to bid. also do you have the experience, capital, and skills required to run this type of business? and this is probably the wrong forum for this thread.


----------



## bet (Apr 22, 2007)

Climb020 said:


> If you looking for information 1st on how to spike a tree my advice would be to actually get a few years under your belt and not be a hack and actually know what you are doing before you can even but a dollar amount to your service.



yer but i am going to do a college and in a couple of years but i wanna know if it good enought to go self empolyed when i am older


----------



## hornett22 (Apr 22, 2007)

*you are going to lose your ass or over bid a few.*

get used to it.it's part of learning.eventually you will learn how long it takes to get a job done and what your time is worth.


----------



## matty f (Apr 24, 2007)

i think you will make fu9k all........ unless this is a p!ss take, but if you are for real i would give your self atleast 2-3 years experience under some one, unless you wanna end up causing fatality and injury to your self or others and damage to property....its people like your self with fu9k all experience and a gun ho attidude that give the rest of us a bad name.....get some experience...then you will know what it takes to price a job..:bang:


----------



## diltree (Apr 24, 2007)

50 U.S dollars or 27 pounds per tree


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 24, 2007)

bet said:


> yer but i am going to do a college and in a couple of years but i wanna know if it good enought to go self empolyed when i am older




*WHAT???*


----------



## bet (Apr 25, 2007)

matty f said:


> i think you will make fu9k all........ unless this is a p!ss take, but if you are for real i would give your self atleast 2-3 years experience under some one, unless you wanna end up causing fatality and injury to your self or others and damage to property....its people like your self with fu9k all experience and a gun ho attidude that give the rest of us a bad name.....get some experience...then you will know what it takes to price a job..:bang:



i am going to college and then going in to a complany and then come self empolyed


----------



## Sprig (Apr 25, 2007)

bet said:


> i am going to college and then going in to a complany and then come self empolyed


oi. *rolling eyes, choking on coffee*

Might be an idea to learn to type, spell, use spellchecker, English, I hear this is handy stuff in college. As for the tree stuff, by the time you get out of school there won't be any left and according to my crystal balls money will be obsolete, it'll be all trade & barter, so by then you'll get, um, like lunch and a chance to marry the farmer's daughter.
 

 :monkey: (passes glass of milk over)


----------



## charlieh (Apr 25, 2007)

*its hard*

Hey bet, 

you really would be better getting in with a firm, do your training get all the tickets you can and then take a job.

for some background, I have a degree in environmental management, and a masters in conservation management, I work half the week employed and half self employed, whilst i enjoy the self employed it is really really hard to break into without having reliable contacts and work. If your employed you dont have to worry about what your going to be doing next week or where the money is comeing from. most of my self-employed work comes of the back of me regular job. I must stress thought they dont compete as you wont hold onto your regular job if you start to take work away from that. 

its not as easy as just being self employed. then there is the bigger issues if you want to buy a house, its :censored: hard to get a morgage when your self employed especially if you dont have regular contracts!

hope this helps

Charlie


----------



## bet (Apr 25, 2007)

Sprig said:


> oi. *rolling eyes, choking on coffee*
> 
> Might be an idea to learn to type, spell, use spellchecker, English, I hear this is handy stuff in college. As for the tree stuff, by the time you get out of school there won't be any left and according to my crystal balls money will be obsolete, it'll be all trade & barter, so by then you'll get, um, like lunch and a chance to marry the farmer's daughter.
> 
> ...




i only have one year left in college


----------



## Sprig (Apr 25, 2007)

bet said:


> i only have one year left in college


Just ribbin' ya as the answers you seek are already discussed at length in numerous posts. Go work for a while in a tree service, you may find its not your cup of tea anyway, then again it may make you want to hit the books again and seek some sort of arborist certs.


----------



## bet (Apr 25, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Just ribbin' ya as the answers you seek are already discussed at length in numerous posts. Go work for a while in a tree service, you may find its not your cup of tea anyway, then again it may make you want to hit the books again and seek some sort of arborist certs.



if not my cup of tea i would not be on this site and i would not be going to college


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 25, 2007)

bet,
What college are you currently attending? Major(s)?


----------



## bet (Apr 25, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> bet,
> What college are you currently attending? Major(s)?



myscought in preston


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 25, 2007)

bet said:


> myscought in preston



I am not familiar with how your courses of study are set up. Do you have a specific focus of study at college? (We would call that a "Major" in the states)


----------



## bet (Apr 25, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> bet,
> What college are you currently attending? Major(s)?



degreeit like a phd do u mean


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 25, 2007)

bet said:


> degreeit like a phd do u mean



For example: If you would go to a 4 year college and get a degree, there is a chance it would be called a Bachelor of Science degree in... Could be business, liberal arts, nursing, horticulture, music, engineering, forestry, etc...


----------



## bet (Apr 25, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> For example: If you would go to a 4 year college and get a degree, there is a chance it would be called a Bachelor of Science degree in... Could be business, liberal arts, nursing, horticulture, music, engineering, forestry, etc...



:spam: i think it hsbc:spam:


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 25, 2007)

bet said:


> :spam: i think it hsbc:spam:



I do not understand.


----------



## bet (Apr 25, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> I do not understand.



A DEGREE IN ABORTICULTURE IS A HS BC


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 25, 2007)

Got it. I can appreciate you wanting to start a business right away. There is something to be said for the advice already been given on this thread, Experience. 

If you are as serious as you sound, you may have to put some time in with a company to "learn the ropes." This will give you precious experience, hopefully experienced teachers, and someone paying you while you learn. 

The money may not be the greatest working for someone else, but learning how to do things correctly/safely, efficiently, and professionally, will pay big dividends in the end.

Good luck to you and hang in there. I spent a few years as a 'grunt' before I hung out my own shingle. I still get to do the "grunt" work, I just get to do in on my schedule now.


----------



## DonnyO (Apr 25, 2007)

bet said:


> A DEGREE IN ABORTICULTURE IS A HS BC





bet said:


> i only have one year left in college



Better start over. Your english is terrible and you can't spell Arboriculture. Start over or get your money back


----------



## Vibes (Apr 28, 2007)

What we have here, is a failure to comuniccate.


----------



## nytreeman (Apr 28, 2007)

bet said:


> A DEGREE IN ABORTICULTURE IS A HS BC



_ABORTICULTURE??? _ sounds disturbing


----------



## ScottTree (Apr 29, 2007)

Ah just charge a 100 bux for all trees .... lol Seriously that question does not have a simple answer... It takes experience to understand what your time is worth like the other poster suggested. To answer the question is it worth it? Yes. If you are the type of person that is very detail oriented.


----------



## bet (Apr 29, 2007)

DonnyO said:


> Better start over. Your english is terrible and you can't spell Arboriculture. Start over or get your money back



the spell check would not sought the spell out


----------

